# External Oak Door



## Sally Lunn (Jan 26, 2012)

In the near future I hope to make a replacement front door in oak, using standard design of Rails Stiles and Raised Panels. But I also want to use through tenons and wedges.
I have a full set of router bits for cabinet doors, but these do not allow the use of tenons.
The door will be 1 3/4" thick.
Can anyone point me in the right direction for router bits that will allow me to use tenons. I live in the UK and often find it hard to purchase tools which are readily available in the States.


----------



## Tool Home LLC (Sep 18, 2012)

CMT sells a door making set, 800.527.11. You should be able to get it in the UK if it meets your needs.


Tom


----------

